
Prices of Illegal Goods and Services - gscott
http://www.havocscope.com/black-market-prices/
======
xkcd-sucks
$300/gram Cocaine in USA...

Contract killing by "3 US army snipers"...

Something tells me their data sources aren't too carefully vetted

